# Help! Need cost analysis for a single female graduate student



## tilla_07

Hi everyone,

my name is Tilla, and I will be moving to Japan (atleast that is the plan so far) in two months. I will be attending Waseda University and they offered me a scholarship as a grad student stipend. I was wondering if what I will be given will be enough to cover what I might need. I will be given a monthly stipend of 150,000 yen which has to cover living, food, transportation, insurance, clothing, etc. I am single, and I will be living in the dorms so my cost will be under 40,000 in housing and utilities. But what about food, transportation, or whatever other expenses there are? I will admit I am clueless about this things since I have never lived alone before in a foreign country, let alone in one where I dont speak the native language. How much does it cost for food (like a week's grocery) and how much does one spend monthly on transportation (bus, train, taxis, etc)? And what other costs do people have to handle other than those? My tuition is covered, so that is not a problem either. 

Im just nervous, and to be truthful, I am hoping to find some of favorite things there. Do they have Victoria's Secret there? Do they have Honey Nut Cheerios? Do they have Taco Bell? What restaurants that are in US that can be found in Japan? Its been difficult for me since I moved to my birth country from US, so most of the things I miss are things that can only be found in the US, not Bangladesh. So, that's why Im curious about what I can buy there. Please someone help. 

I have looked over the entire forum here, but well, still require some more help. I just want to compare life in the US with life in Japan, specifically with how much similarities there are between these two countries. 

Thank you for your help guys.


----------



## villanelle

I can't help with most of your questions as I am not in Japan yet, but my husband tells me that he had taco Bell in Tokyo. Unfortunately, he said it tasted different from American taco Bell, but they do have it.


----------



## pkrish

Hi Tilla,

I hope by this time u would in Japan now. You will many food outlets like US for. McDonalds, Baskin Robins, Lawson stores, 7 eleven and many others. you do get Honey Cheerios too. I think, amount to be sufficient to spend for a month. Which Place in Japan you would be living?
Iam in Tokyo.
Thanks and cheers


----------



## tilla_07

hi *pkrish*, thanks for your reply. I will be going to Honjo-shi in Saitama. I hope I will be ok there and find everything within my reach. Im actually not in Japan yet, but hoping to be there in September. Thanks for your information. How long have you been and Tokyo and are you a student as well?


----------



## pkrish

Hi Tilla,

So you must be busy in preparation this time. I am in Tokyo from last six months. I was student for some time in a language course, but Actually working in Tokyo now. I think Honjo-Shi in Saitama is 70 mints from Tokyo station. Yes its also good place and you will get everything within reach. Do let me know if you need any info or help.

cheers


----------



## tilla_07

thanks for your reply pkrish. Yes, Im terribly busy trying to get everything done and prepare for my big move. Yes it takes around 52 minutes by shinkansen. how do you like working in tokyo? how long was your language course and do you have trouble communcating in english or in japanese? where im going to be at is like a village compared to Tokyo but Im looking forward to it.


----------

